# Not sure what to do....



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

Got a few things that I am unsure what to do...

I have been training for quite a few years and recently had a health check last month where they check weight, lean weight and body fat etc and compare it to previous years (not the most accurate body fat checks but used the same last year so its consistent) but I was quite surprised with my results:

Weight - 2kg increase - 89kg

Lean Weight - 6kg increase - 76.2kg

Body fat - 4% loss - 15%

I have been bulking since October after a long cut and really happy with my progress. Currently doing an upper lower routine and all my lifts have increased and feels like I am making newbie gains even though I have been training a number of years and I think its down to training which obviously works for me and being consistant with my diet. Currently consuming around 4000 cals but now I am unsure whether to carry on bulking as I was to keep getting stronger but at the same time I want to cut back to actually see how much progress I have made?

My Deadlift is 2.5xBW and Squat 2xBW but Bench Press is only 105kg so I am unsure what to do...I currently do Flat bench one day and Incline on the other upper day, should I do flat on both days but do different rep ranges or am I just being impatient?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Kloob (Jun 3, 2012)

how tall are you?


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

Kloob said:


> how tall are you?


6ft.1 mate


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

add in tren :thumbup1:


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

MRSTRONG said:


> add in tren :thumbup1:


Want to stay natural, anything else you suggest?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Creatine then


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Maybe tricep strength is letting you down?

Do do overhead press, dips etc?


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

Smitch said:


> Maybe tricep strength is letting you down?
> 
> Do do overhead press, dips etc?


I do all of the above but recently added CGBP and that seems to have shot up so maybe that will help in time, what you alter the incline for flat or leave it as it is


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

MissMartinez said:


> You are tall so it may well be harder for you to increase strength at a rate you would like seen as your arms are longer so you've to control the weight longer than a short ar$e!
> 
> Why not trying to split upper keeping back and chest on separate days? I know if I combined both my lifts would suffer


Just because I feel the routine on the whole suits me and I really enjoy it, also It wouldn't really be a U/L split, just be a muscle group split but with two leg days


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Switch the barbells with DB's and make your progress in chin ups, it helps in making gains in bench press


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Switch the barbells with DB's


Any particular reason?


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Read an article long time back on breaking the bench's plateaus. Applied on myself and it worked. Apart from that, do more of chin ups. Infact, the better weight you can lift on back exercises, better you will bench. Did that and noticed that. You can give a try mate



rsd147 said:


> Any particular reason?


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

rsd147 said:


> Any particular reason?


Not only do you have to lift the weight you have to be able to control it more. You stabilising/connective tissues (correct terminology?) will got as much or a workout as your muscles.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Is that saying your bodyfat is 4%?!?


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

mrwright said:


> Is that saying your bodyfat is 4%?!?


No I dropped 4% body fat! I would look like skeletor with just 4%


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

My routine is:

Upper Body

Bench 3 x 5

Row 3 x 5

Dips 4 x 10

Pull ups BW 4 x F

Side Raises 3-4 x 12-15

Barbell Curls 3-4 x 12-15

Lower Body

Squat 3 x 5

SLDLs 4 x 10

Lunges 2 x 8 el

Calves

Upper Body

Incline Bench Press 3 x 5

Cable Rows 3 x 5

OHP 4 x 10

Chins BW 4 x F

Face Pulls 3-4 x 12-15

CGBP 3-4 x 12-15

Lower Body

Deadlifts 3 x 5

Front Squats 4 x 10

GHR 2-4 x 8

Calves


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Decent routine, I do a U/L split as well mine was similar to yours but I changed it so that I split my upper day into a chest and horizontal back day (row variations) and a shoulders n vertical back ( pull-ups, lat pull down etc) as I found shoulders to be weak after chest and vice versa. How many reps are you getting before failure on the pull ups/chins and how do your rows compare with your bench?


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

Sphinkter said:


> Decent routine, I do a U/L split as well mine was similar to yours but I changed it so that I split my upper day into a chest and horizontal back day (row variations) and a shoulders n vertical back ( pull-ups, lat pull down etc) as I found shoulders to be weak after chest and vice versa. How many reps are you getting before failure on the pull ups/chins and how do your rows compare with your bench?


Pretty similar my row to bench but can lift more sacrificing a bit of form. What's your routine if you don't mind me asking? Pull ups (wide grip) around 10. Your routine though you wouldn't be hitting chest and shoulders twice a week?


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

rsd147 said:


> Pretty similar my row to bench but can lift more sacrificing a bit of form. What's your routine if you don't mind me asking? Pull ups (wide grip) around 10. Your routine though you wouldn't be hitting chest and shoulders twice a week?


Sorry for the very late reply mate I've been stuck with my phone and couldn't ve a*sed typing it out.

Recently changed it so I'm hitting chest and shoulders twice a week.

Upper

Incline bb bench 4 x 6

BB row 4 x 6-8

Incline db bench 3x8-10

Db bench rows 3x10-15

Side delt raises 3x12

Db shrugs 3x12

BB curls 3x10-12

I split them into opposing muscle pairs n superset them so I can get the workout done quicker then do 20 mins cardio cause I'm trying to shift some body fat now.

Lower

Squats 4x6

Lunges 3x10 el

Lef extensions 3x20

Calf raises 3x20

Hit abs at end of leg session, excersises vary

Upper

Ohp 4x6

Pull-ups 4x6 with weight or to failure if not (~10 reps)

Seated db press 3x10

Cable pull downs 3x12

Dips 3 x to failure

Cable pushdowns 3x12

Lower

Front squats 4x6

RDLs 3x8

Walking lunges breadth of gym 2/3 times x2 then straight into back squat to failure on last set

Calf raises 3x20

Abs


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Not very helpful but aren't traditional DL's upper? Where as straight leg / romanian are lower.


----------

